# 2006 altima intermittent start



## jonboy32818 (Apr 30, 2014)

My 06 altima does not always start. Everything gets power, no cel, battery, starter and alternator have all been tested since the problem started. When it does not start and I turn my wheel a little to the left, it fires right up. I am leaning towards an ignition switch replacement. Does anyone know how hard this would be DIY?

Thanks
JON


----------

